# Neues Waffengesetz



## DerBorder (21. Februar 2008)

Moin |wavey:

bin da gerade über einen Artikel gestolpert, was haltet Ihr davon |kopfkrat
http://www.lycos.de/nachrichten/deu...87/waffenrecht-wird-deutlich-verschaerft.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Was ist denn das für ein Tünnef? :g

Für Angler ja nicht unwesentlich, und mit so einem kleinen Messerchen brauche ich einem Großfisch gar nicht zu kommen, das wäre sogar höchst unwaidmännisch und quälerisch. :g

"Neu aufgenommen wurde in das Gesetz auch das Verbot, Messer mit einer feststehenden Klinge von mehr als 12 Zentimetern Klingenlänge in der Öffentlichkeit zu führen. Die 2003 in Kraft getretene Änderung des Waffengesetzes hatte bereits Butterflymesser verboten. Mit der neuerlichen Verschärfung reagiert das Gesetz darauf, dass Straftäter immer häufiger Messer einsetzen. Allein in Berlin wird 2007 die Zahl dieser Straftaten mit 1565 angegeben. 2006 waren es 1135."

Angeln am Wasser ist dann wohl nicht öffentlich oder wie? |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Ganz ehrlich, finde ich gut...
Schlagt auf mich ein (bitte nur verbal ) Aber mit Waffen kann ich so gar nichts anfangen...
Es wird ja auch genug Schindluder damit getrieben, und bevor jetzt einer sagt:
"Der Steffen60431 faselt im "Anti-Fischereischein-Thread" was von weniger Bürokratie und bei Waffen unterstützt er sie wieder, der is' ja "shizo", laßt euch gesagt sein, daß es bei dem einen "nur" um Fische geht, hier in diesem Thread geht es um das Leben und die Gesundheit von Menschen, was in meinen Augen sehr viel wichtiger ist als das Wohl einiger weniger Fische, die eventuell leiden könnten!!

Sportschützen dürfen ja weiterhin, Jäger auch und uns Angler trifft die "12cm Regel" doch wohl auch weniger... Mein "Fischmesser" ist jedenfalls bedeutend kürzer und hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

hi
Ehrlich gesagt gut.Ich muss mich als Jäger auch an Vorschriften halten.Und von mir aus Luftgewehre Schreckschuß,Armbrust und Bogen auch nur noch mit WBK erwerblich.
Wird viel zuviel ******* mit gebaut.Und das schlimme ist das die meisten sich nicht mal dem Folgen bewust sind was selbst ein ja so Harmloses Luftgewehr anrichten kann,von ner Armbrust mal ganz abgesehn.
lg


----------



## Fishingbear (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



DerBorder schrieb:


> Moin |wavey:
> 
> bin da gerade über einen Artikel gestolpert, was haltet Ihr davon |kopfkrat
> http://www.lycos.de/nachrichten/deu...87/waffenrecht-wird-deutlich-verschaerft.html



Tja... wenn`s denn was nützt.:g
Das mit den "Scheinwaffen " finde ich garnicht so schlecht.
Denn wenn die Polizei auf jemandem mit`ner Schreckschußwaffe schießt gibt`s wieder Geschrei. So weiß jeder woran er ist.

Gruß
Rainer
(Jäger)


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

@Det:
Also ich bin mit weniger als 10cm bis jetzt wunderbar zurechtgekommen...


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Wir müssen doch was gegen den Terror machen,stellt euch doch mal vor ein Terrorist kommt mit einer Softairwaffe .....

Das Spielchen machen die alle paar Jahre,irgentwann kannst du zu Tisch nur noch einen Löffel straffrei benutzen.


----------



## bacalo (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @Det:
> Also ich bin mit weniger als 10cm bis jetzt wunderbar zurechtgekommen...


 
Zwar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen (dein vorhergehendes Posting ist gut), 
aber reichen 10 cm wirklich.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Tatütataaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



bacalo schrieb:


> Zwar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen (dein vorhergehendes Posting ist gut),
> aber reichen 10 cm wirklich.


 
Frag mal meine Frau Du Ferkel :vik: 


TATÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAA

Für den gehst Du in den Ferkelknast mein Lieber 


So, jetzt aber zurück zum Thema...


----------



## DinkDiver (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Also ich find des mit den Vorbot von Messern bullshit.
Dann kömma am besten alle nur noch in Zwangjacken und Fußfesseln ausm Haus gehn damit wir auch niemanden mit unseren Gliedmaßen verletzen können.
Außerdem ist es ein Witz weil so ein Gesetzt überhaupt nicht kontrolliert werden kann. 
Ich glaub kaum das dur dieses Verbot die Körperverletzungen mit Messern abnimmt. Denn wer mit einem Messer auf Leute losgeht dem ist es auch egal das es verboten ist eins zu tragen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Nochmal OFF Topic...

Wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, könnte Honeyball fast auf den Draht kommen MICH zu verhaften... Die Zweideutigkeit hab ich ja losgelassen... Mist...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> Also ich find des mit den Vorbot von Messern bullshit.
> Dann kömma am besten alle nur noch in Zwangjacken und Fußfesseln ausm Haus gehn damit wir auch niemanden mit unseren Gliedmaßen verletzen können.
> Außerdem ist es ein Witz weil so ein Gesetzt überhaupt nicht kontrolliert werden kann.
> Ich glaub kaum das dur dieses Verbot die Körperverletzungen mit Messern abnimmt. Denn wer mit einem Messer auf Leute losgeht dem ist es auch egal das es verboten ist eins zu tragen.



Aber wenn es verboten ist, bekommst derjenige nicht nur eins wegen Körperverletzung auf die Mütze, sondern der Helm brennt auch noch wegen unerlaubtem Waffenbesitz, das erhöht die Strafe nochmals und schließt eine Bewährung fast schon aus... 

Denk mal weiter...


----------



## hannes (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Wenn man die Risiken für die Allgemeinheit nicht anders herabsetzen kann
muss eben auch ein für manche unbequemer Weg eingeschlagen werden. Ich habe keine Probleme mit diesen Regelungen.


----------



## mitcho86 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wir müssen doch was gegen den Terror machen,stellt euch doch mal vor ein Terrorist kommt mit einer Softairwaffe .....
> 
> Das Spielchen machen die alle paar Jahre,irgentwann kannst du zu Tisch nur noch einen Löffel straffrei benutzen.



dito, irgendwann dürfen wir nicht ein mal pinkeln ohne das es überwacht ist wenn ich seh das sie überall die gesetzte verschärfen das ist mit den waffen genauso wie mit dem datenschutz ist einfach ne frechheit,weil der ne waffe will und damit jemandem was antun will der schaft des auch mit schärferen gesetzen.Genauso wie gerade bei mir in Freiburg passiert ist ein Mann hat mit normalen Küchenmesser ein 12Jährigen schwer verletzt. Vorallem bei Messern ist das gesetz schwachsinnig.  Und gerade  Deutschland als 5 größter waffenproduzent  macht schäfere gesetzte . Die  im Ausland so  viel Waffen verkaufen. Dar wo unschuldige  Sterben und vorallem Kinder die am wenigsten dafür können. 


gruß mictho


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Immer mit der Ruhe, verboten worden sind die Messer über 12 cm nicht. Verboten werden soll das Führen dieser Messer. Wer zum Angeln oder auf die Jagd geht, der hat sein Messer normalerweise im Rucksack oder in der Angeltasche und damit nicht zugriffsbereit. Das ist als Befördern definiert und soll nicht verboten werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe, verboten worden sind die Messer über 12 cm nicht. Verboten werden soll das Führen dieser Messer. Wer zum Angeln oder auf die Jagd geht, der hat sein Messer normalerweise im Rucksack oder in der Angeltasche und damit nicht zugriffsbereit. Das ist als Befördern definiert und soll nicht verboten werden.



Bingo, DAS kommt auch noch dazu.


----------



## mitcho86 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

aber ihr müsst mal überlegen wenn ich wollte könnte ich jemand mit einem schweizertaschenmesser auch schwer verletzen wenn man will deshalb finde ich das gesetzt sowieso unnötig ob ich jetzt ne 15cm klinge oder ne 12cm klinge hab spielt im prenzip keine rolle


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



mitcho86 schrieb:


> dito, irgendwann dürfen wir nicht ein mal pinkeln ohne das es überwacht ist wenn ich seh das sie überall die gesetzte verschärfen das ist mit den waffen genauso wie mit dem datenschutz ist einfach ne frechheit,weil der ne waffe will und damit jemandem was antun will der schaft des auch mit schärferen gesetzen.Genauso wie gerade bei mir in Freiburg passiert ist ein Mann hat mit normalen Küchenmesser ein 12Jährigen schwer verletzt. Vorallem bei Messern ist das gesetz schwachsinnig.  Und gerade  Deutschland als 5 größter waffenproduzent  macht schäfere gesetzte . Die  im Ausland so  viel Waffen verkaufen. Dar wo unschuldige  Sterben und vorallem Kinder die am wenigsten dafür können.
> 
> 
> gruß mictho



Wenn es soweit kommt, daß man mir das pinkeln verbietet, geh ich auch auf die Barrikaden, schon mein Arzt hätte was dagegen  Soll nämlich nicht gesund sein "es" zu lange einzuhalten 

Im Ernst, solche "Schwarzmalpostings" bringen doch nix...
Wer ein verbrechen begehen will, wird immer irgendwie die passenden "Werkzeuge" dafür bekommen aber wenn man, wie ich schon schrieb, ZUSÄTZLICH zur Strafe für die Körperverletzung noch eines draufgebrummt bekommt weil man unerlaubt eine entsprechende Waffe, welche nicht geführt werden darf trotzdem geführt hat, überlegt es sich der eine oder andere vielleicht nochmal...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



mitcho86 schrieb:


> aber ihr müsst mal überlegen wenn ich wollte könnte ich jemand mit einem schweizertaschenmesser auch schwer verletzen wenn man will deshalb finde ich das gesetzt sowieso unnötig ob ich jetzt ne 15cm klinge oder ne 12cm klinge hab spielt im prenzip keine rolle



Natürlich könntest Du, aber mit dem Klappmesser im Affekt jemanden abzustechen ist ungleich schwieriger als mit einem feststehenden Messer welches Du am Gürtel offen trägst... 
Bis Du Dein McGyver Messer ausgeklappt hast, ist Dein Opfer schon weggerannt 

Wer PLANT einen anderen abzustechen, der kann das auch mit nem Schweizer Taschenmesser, nur wirst Du das mit KEINEM Gesetz der Welt verhindern können.


----------



## slowhand (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Ja und?! Betrifft die Angler doch nicht. Oder wer braucht ein Messer mit mehr als 12cm Klingenlänge?


----------



## mitcho86 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

da hast du schon recht, aber ich mein ja nur wenn einer will dann macht er es egal mit welchem messer. deshalb finde ich das gesetzt  einfach zu übertrieben für Pistolen und Armbrüste und sowas versteh ich das vollkommen aber für messer nicht


----------



## magic feeder (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

vollkommen in ordnung..... mein angelmesser hat eine klinge von 11,9 cm......


----------



## mitcho86 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

ein Filitiermesser vielleicht


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Wenn ihr so denkt,kann alles zur Waffe werden,nen guter Rutenständer ist auch ne Stichwaffe,mein Karpfenstuhl kann ich jemand so übern Kopf ziehen das er tot umfällt.
Es geht auch nicht um Anglermesser oder Küchenmesser es geht um das führen in der Öffentlichkeit ohne einen Grund dafür aufzuweisen!
Beim Angeln essen etc.hat man aber einen Grund,und dieser ist nicht Strafrechtlich vorsätzlich.
lg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

hallo,
ich bin selber sportschütze. und finde die verschärfung des waffengesetztes...
für mich spielt es in meinem alter noch keine rolle. ich darf ehh nur LG und KK schießen. aber dass mit den softairwaffen ist totaler müll. ich würde mal sagen, dass das gefährlichtste an einer softair ist, dass man einem damit totschlagen kann. wenn sie aus hartplastik oder sogar aus metall ist, kann man eher einen damit totschlagen, als erschießen. wenn man en t-shirt anhat, merkt man die kugel schon fast nicht mehr. kommt aber immer auf die entfernung an.

auf der anderen seite müssen sie auch was gehen steigende gewalt machen. das mit dem messer...naja...um en fisch aufzuschneiden braucht man ehh kein 12cm-gedöns. da würde ne 6cm klinge schon reichen. es sei denn, man geht auf haie...aber wenn ich als auf haie gehe nehme ich immer so en 80cm katana.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Ein Filetiermesser brauchst Du, wenn Du den Fisch filetieren willst, Du mußt es nicht OFFEN bei Dir tragen, und NUR DARUM gehts!!
Laß es im Rucksack und wenn Du vor dem angeln noch in den Supermarkt mußt um Dir was zum futtern zu holen, brauchst Du nicht mal Dein Anglermesser am Gürtel zu haben...
Wenn bei meiner Schicht im Laden die Schwerbewaffneten einrücken, seh ich das gar nicht gern...


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Wo ich zustimmen muss ist der Punkt mit den Softair Pistolen bzw anderen replicas.
Wie schon beschrieben.Hält jemand so eine Waffe am besten noch aus ein paar Metern entfernung ist es schlecht abzuschtätzen, ob diese Echt ist oder nicht. Polizeibeamte können nun Raten und bezahlen im düstersten Falle mit ihren Leben. Ich bin weiß gott kein großer Freund unser grünen Freunde doch diesen Punkt finde ich schon als angemessen mit dem Verbot.

Was das Messer angeht, sah ich mal eine Reportage über den Kiez und war auch schon selber da. Auf jedenfall sind da jedliche Messer verboten und eine Kontrolle zeigte, dass fast jeder ein Messer, Schlagstock sogar eine Pistole dabei hatte. Fand ich schon sehr beeindurckend was da abgeht.

Aber ich denke kaum das wir Angler durch so ein Verbot probleme bekommen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin selber sportschütze. und finde die verschärfung des waffengesetztes...
> für mich spielt es in meinem alter noch keine rolle. ich darf ehh nur LG und KK schießen. aber dass mit den softairwaffen ist totaler müll. ich würde mal sagen, dass das gefährlichtste an einer softair ist, dass man einem damit totschlagen kann. wenn sie aus hartplastik oder sogar aus metall ist, kann man eher einen damit totschlagen, als erschießen. wenn man en t-shirt anhat, merkt man die kugel schon fast nicht mehr. kommt aber immer auf die entfernung an.
> 
> auf der anderen seite müssen sie auch was gehen steigende gewalt machen. das mit dem messer...naja...um en fisch aufzuschneiden braucht man ehh kein 12cm-gedöns. da würde ne 6cm klinge schon reichen. es sei denn, man geht auf haie...



Wenn Du Dir den Artikel nochmal durchliest, wird Dir was auffallen...

Bei den Softairwaffen geht es darum, daß sie aus 5 Meter Entfernung von einer echten nicht zu unterscheiden ist..

Beispiel:
Ein potentieller Gewalttäter steht mit so einer Softairwumme einem Polizisten gegenüber, der polizist kann nicht erkennen, ob es eine echte Waffe oder "nur" eine Softair ist und schießt den Typen nieder, hinterher stellt man fest, daß es nur eine Softairwaffe war... DAS Geschrei wird groß und gleich heißt es wieder "Scheiss Bullen, knallen einfach einen ab..."

DICH möchte ich sehen, Du mit einer echten Waffe jemandem gegenüber mit einer Softair/Schreckschuß in Originaloptik, DU würdest es nämlich auch nicht erkennen und würdest auch schießen wenn es heißt Er oder Du...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Beim Angeln essen etc.hat man aber einen Grund,und dieser ist nicht Strafrechtlich vorsätzlich.
> lg





hecq schrieb:


> Aber ich denke kaum das wir Angler durch so ein Verbot probleme bekommen.



So siehts nämlich aus, KEINER wird dem Angler sagen bei einer Kontrolle:

"Hey Angler, Dein Teil is' 3cm zu lang, Kollegen führt den Verbrecher ab...!"


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

|good:


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> So siehts nämlich aus, KEINER wird dem Angler sagen bei einer Kontrolle:
> 
> "Hey Angler, Dein Teil is' 3cm zu lang, Kollegen führt den Verbrecher ab...!"


 

schon wieder Tatüüüütataaaaataaa

Junge Junge was heute los!


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Schaise... Da hab ich ja gar nicht drauf geachtet 

Vielleicht gibts ja mildernde Umstände wie bei den Steurhinterziehern wenn ich mich selbst anzeige...???


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

net daste noch Ferkel des Monats wirst:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Deine Stimme hätte ich wohl sicher...


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

#6
Obwohl ich ja nen lieber bin sacht meine Frau zu.... mindestens|kopfkrat
grins ne past schon|wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Sagt meine über mich ja auch... Hoffentlich auch noch, sollte ich hier Ferkel werden


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Wir sind aber schon wieder mächtig OFF Topic hier...

Also, zurück zum Thema.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Wie war das noch Frauen sind net Schmutzig die machen sowas net alles ganz liebe geschöpfe aber nur solange die Schlafzimmertür nicht zu ist!

Nun aber wieder OnTopic genug Schweiiiinerein hier:q


----------



## Fishingbear (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Sportschützen dürfen ja weiterhin, Jäger auch und uns Angler trifft die "12cm Regel" doch wohl auch weniger... Mein "Fischmesser" ist jedenfalls bedeutend kürzer und hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen.



zum Verständnis, es geht darum ein Messer zu *führen *- also am Gürtel tragen oder in der Hosen/Jackentasche tragen.

Was Ihr in dem verschlossenen Angelkoffer mitnehm ist davon nicht betroffen !!!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Fishingbear schrieb:


> zum Verständnis, es geht darum ein Messer zu *führen *- also am Gürtel tragen oder in der Hosen/Jackentasche tragen.
> 
> Was Ihr in dem verschlossenen Angelkoffer mitnehm ist davon nicht bertoffen !!!
> 
> ...



Eben


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, könnte Honeyball fast auf den Draht kommen MICH zu verhaften... Die Zweideutigkeit hab ich ja losgelassen... Mist...


*Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtich !!!!!:m*




Steffen60431 schrieb:


> "Hey Angler, Dein Teil is' 3cm zu lang, Kollegen führt den Verbrecher ab...!"


spätestens dafür wärst Du ohnehin fällig gewesen....

Aber der hier 


Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @Det:
> Also ich bin mit weniger als 10cm bis jetzt wunderbar zurechtgekommen...


ist ja wohl ein ganz klares




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





:m:vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

@Honey:

Ich wußte schon ungefähr was in Deinem Beitrag stehen würde als ich gesehen hab, daß Du im Thread liest und in Deinem Profil stand: 

"Antwortet auf ein Thema: Neues Waffengesetz"

Über 3800 Beiträge ohne nominiert worden zu sein... eine Ära geht zu Ende... jetzt is' es passiert 

Ich trags mit Fassung, schließlich muß ich ja auch noch gewählt werden und die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt 

Dummerweise muß ich meiner Frau jetzt NOCHMALS plausibel darlegen, was 20cm sind... Da hab ich mir ganz ordentlich ins Knie geschossen


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Also liebe Gemeinde 
Niemand darf in der Öffentlichkeit Waffen tragen ausser Behördlich genehmigte Personen.
Sportschützen Jäger Angler etc.dürfen auch in der Öffentlichkeit keine unerlaubten Stich oder Schußwaffen führen egal wo,rechtlich gesehen ist das tragen eines Verbotenen Feststehenden Messers(Klinge) am Bein Körper verboten und wird Strafrechtlich verfolgt.
Natürlich wird es keiner als Angriff sehen ein Messer am Bein beim Fischen,aber rechtlich wenn es sich um eine verbotene Waffe handelt verboten.Geratet ihr an falsche Mitmenschen kann das ne Anzeige geben auch beim Angeln.

So nun zu WBK Besitzern kein Sportschütze darf laut Gesetz seine Schußwaffe öffentlich zum Schützenhaus oder Schießstand tragen,die Waffe hat in einem verschlossenen Waffenkoffer- tasche zu liegen nicht geladen und entsichert,die Munition ist extra zu Transportieren nicht mit in der tasche wo sich die Schußwaffe befindet.

Zu Jägern
Kein Jäger darf seine Waffe laut Gesetz öffentlich bei sich führen(Stadt Fest Auto etc das gilt auch für Sportschützen) 
sie hat in einem Waffenkoffer-tasche verschlossen zu liegen und darf erst im eigenen Revier oder an der zu ausübenden Jagdstelle Schießstand ausgepackt werden,auch hier muß die Munition extra Transpotiert werden.Auch im Pkw ist die Waffe verschlossen entladen und gesichert zu führen bis das Revier etc.erreicht ist.

Niemand ausser Behördlich Erlaubte Personen dürfen in Deutschland in der Öffentlichkeit Waffen führen auch der Jäger Sportschütze muß seine Waffen verschlossen transportieren bis er den erlaubten Ort der Nutzung seiner Waffen erreicht hat. 
lg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir den Artikel nochmal durchliest, wird Dir was auffallen...
> 
> Bei den Softairwaffen geht es darum, daß sie aus 5 Meter Entfernung von einer echten nicht zu unterscheiden ist..
> 
> ...



ist mir schon klar, dass das um die optik geht. aber wie gesagt, ich finde es übertrieben. sind solche fälle in deutschland schon mal vorgekommen, dass ein polizist (nicht bulle o.ä.) einen soft-air tragenden menschen über den haufen geschossen hat?


----------



## Fishingbear (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Also liebe Gemeinde
> Niemand darf in der Öffentlichkeit Waffen tragen ausser Behördlich genehmigte Personen.
> Sportschützen Jäger Angler etc.dürfen auch in der Öffentlichkeit keine unerlaubten Stich oder Schußwaffen führen egal wo,rechtlich gesehen ist das tragen eines Feststehenden Messers(Klinge) am Bein Körper mit einer Klingenlänge über 12cm verboten und wird Strafrechtlich verfolgt.
> Natürlich wird es keiner als Angriff sehen ein Messer am Bein beim Fischen,aber rechtlich verboten,geratet ihr an falsche Mitmenschen kann das ne Anzeige geben auch beim Angeln.
> ...




Sehr richtig !|good:

Ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können.#6


----------



## Lümmy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Also liebe Gemeinde
> Niemand darf in der Öffentlichkeit Waffen tragen ausser Behördlich genehmigte Personen.
> 
> lg


 
Redest du jetzt von Schusswaffen oder allgemein von Waffen???


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar, dass das um die optik geht. aber wie gesagt, ich finde es übertrieben. sind solche fälle in deutschland schon mal vorgekommen, dass ein polizist (nicht bulle o.ä.) einen soft-air tragenden menschen über den haufen geschossen hat?


 
gehn wir mal davon aus du bist Polizist und wirst zu einem Einsatz gerufen,da steht ein ca.17Jähriger bengel mit ner Pistolle in der Hand 20meter von dir weg.Erkennst du um welche Waffe es sich handelt??
Nun zielt er auf dich!Was machst du nun du??? schießt zurück wenn er nicht deinen Anweisungen folgt,danach stellst du fest das es nur ne Softair Waffe wahr.Nun fragst du dich warum du geschossen hast,hättest du gewust das es eine Softair ist hättest du nicht schießen müssen.Aber du könntest es nicht sehen ob es sich um eine Scharfe oder eine Softair Waffe handelt.
Nur darum geht es um solche fälle auszuschließen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Das kommt ofter vor als man denkt, endet in den wenigsten Fällen tödlich.
Letze Woche hab ich wieder sowas in der Zeitung gelesen...

In der Haut des betreffenden Polizisten möchte ich nicht stecken...

Es gibt auch genügend Überfälle bei denen Waffenkopien verwendet werden, weil man keine echte bekommen hat bzw. weil man nicht mal eine Waffe benutzen möchte und sie nur als "Untermauerung" des Vorhabens dabei hat... 
Wären diese Replikas verboten bzw. deren Besitz ebenso unter Strafe gestellt wie der Besitz einer echten Knarre, würde es sich der ein oder andere Überfallgewillte wohl auch zweimal überlegen ob er es tut


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Redest du jetzt von Schusswaffen oder allgemein von Waffen???


 

Alle unerlaubten Waffen die ihm Waffengesetz als verboten aufgeführt sind
darst du nicht öffentlich führen.Es sei du hast ne WBK oder bist Jäger,aber auch dann gibt es wieder Vorschriften!
Ach ja und dann gibt es noch Waffen wo der Besitz alleine schon Strafbar ist!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

mal ne frage,

ist es mir als 15-jähriger erlaubt ein taschenmesser in der hosentasche zu haben? es ist ein klappmesser mit 9 cm klinge.
oder war das schon die ganze zeit verboten? oder wird es jetzt verboten?


----------



## Lümmy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Dann sind wir uns einig. Fand deinen Post etwas undeutig für Personen, die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen Es hörte sich an als wenn man gar keine Gegenstände führen dürfte, die im WaffG aufgeführt sind. Aber wenn du die Verbotenen Gegenstände meinst ist ja alles gut#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Alle unerlaubten Waffen die ihm Waffengesetz als verboten aufgeführt sind
> darst du nicht öffentlich führen.Es sei du hast ne WBK oder bist Jäger,aber auch dann gibt es wieder Vorschriften!



halt halt halt. eine wbk erlaubt dir nur die waffe zu besitzen und die entsprechende munition dazu zu erwerben. aber nicht zu führen!!!!


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> halt halt halt. eine wbk erlaubt dir nur die waffe zu besitzen und die entsprechende munition dazu zu erwerben. aber nicht zu führen!!!!


 
ja so gesehn hast recht,meinte damit zum Stand oder wo auch immer du da mit erlaubt schießen darfst.Habe ich doch unten alles schon geschrieben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

jop


----------



## feedex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Jetzt seht Ihr mich ein wenig verwirrt!

Ich habe den Thread zum Anlass genommen, ein wenig zu recherchieren.

Erst einmal bin ich da auf die Bundestagsdrucksache 16/0777 gestossen.  Dabei handelt es sich um den Gesetzesentwurf vom 11.01.2008.

Ich empfehle Seite 95/96 zu lesen - demnach ist dieser entscheidende Teil über das Führen von den genannten Messern zwar erwogen, aber nicht einbezogen worden!
|kopfkrat

Entsprechende Regelungen waren Teil des Berliner Antrags bzw. des parallelen Entwurfes der Grünen. Soweit ich erkennen konnte, sind die aber nicht zum Zug gekommen.

also...quo vadis?


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Ironie an: Es gibt da tatsächlich noch denkende Politiker! Ironie aus.
Zumindestens wenns um den Verwaltungsaufwand geht die Brot-Schinken-Lachs-Filetier - etc-Messer erfassen und genehmigen und wieder aus der Liste streichen zu lassen, wenns mal abbricht oder so!


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Warum es wird doch erklärt warum und wieso.Habe das gerade mal überflogen.Alles was als verboten aufgeführt ist darf man nicht öffentlich zum Zwecke einer evtl.Straftat führen.Wird sogar erklärt wie das mit Brotmessern ist und der umgang damit etc.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Für das normale Angeln und das anschließende Verwerten habe ich in der Regel die oder ähnliche Messer dabei, wie im Anhang.
> 
> Das gelbe "Schlachtermesser" ist von SWIBO und hat eine Klinge von 11,9 cm. Es ist flexibel und wegen der kurzen Klinge sehr gut zum "Versorgen" aber recht schlecht fürs Filetieren geeignet.
> Die anderen Messer habe eine Klinge von 15 - 16 cm und sind "flexibler", daher besser zum Filetieren.
> ...


 
Also wenn die dich sehen halten die dich bestimmt fürn nen übelsten Fischenden Verbrecher:qSpaß beiseite!
Ich glaube schon das die zu Kontrollierenden Herren zwischen Böses Messer und einem was zur Nahrungsverwertung dient unterscheiden können,aber man weiß ja nie wie die drauf sind und wie es einem ausgelegt wird.Aber glaube kaum das sie dich als Verbrecher halten wenn da Filitiermesser liegen und noch hinten alles voll Angelpolten.
lg


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Was sollte ich denn gegen die Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes haben? Auch als angelnder Bürger komm ich doch locker mit ner 12 cm Klinge zurecht, wenn ich nicht gerade nen 300 kg Wels abstechen will... Das lange Filitiermesser hab ich halt zu Hause und da gehörts ja auch hin!
Ansonsten gibts ja bestimmt auch Ausnahmeregelungen, kleiner Waffenschein etc., welche bei _begründetem _Antrag wohl auch gewährt werden.
Persönlich finde ich die Verschärfung durchdacht und längst überfällig - kann vielleicht daran liegen das ich hier weiß Gott keine amerikanischen Verhältnisse haben möchte!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lorenz (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Hi


offen (z.B. am Bein) tragen darf man alles über 12cm Klinge nicht,aber im Rucksack ist das kein Problem solange man irgendwie die Notwendigkeit dessen nachweisen kann?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Sorry, habe nicht alles durchgelesen,
aber finde es reicht langsam mit dem andauernden verschärfen des Waffengesetzes.
Ich bin selber Sportschütze, und habe einiges an (legal regestrierten) Waffen (357 mag, Schrotflinte etc.)
Und ich behaupte mal, dass es in Deutschland wesentlich einfacher ist, illegal  eine Waffe zu bekommen, als legal.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte mal, dass es in Deutschland wesentlich einfacher ist, illegal eine Waffe zu bekommen, als legal.


 
...nun, wenn Du die richtigen Kreise kennst, hast Du allemal Recht! Meinst Du denn durch die Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes wird das jetzt noch schlimmer - oder besser??
Werd aus Deinem Posting nicht wirklich schlau...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sorry, habe nicht alles durchgelesen,
> aber finde es reicht langsam mit dem andauernden verschärfen des Waffengesetzes.
> Ich bin selber Sportschütze, und habe einiges an (legal regestrierten) Waffen (357 mag, Schrotflinte etc.)
> Und ich behaupte mal, dass es in Deutschland wesentlich einfacher ist, illegal eine Waffe zu bekommen, als legal.


 

Das ja klar bei so vielen bestimmungen und voraussetzungen, dass eine waffe einfacher illegal zu besorgen ist, als legal.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Hmmm, versteh ich das richtig:

also jemand, der sich überlegt hat, ne Tankstelle, Person oder sonstwas zu überfallen, jemanden zu Nötigen, zu Töten oder ne gefährliche Körperverletzung zu begehen...
... stellt vorher überlegungen an, welche Waffen er/sie dafür besser nicht benutzen sollte, weil die ne Bewährungsstrafe vereiteln würde...

Also mal ehrlich, das ist der grösste Schwachfug den ich je gehört habe...

Das genaue Gegenteil dürfte der Fall sein. Wenn eine Softair genauso verboten ist, mach ich den Überfall doch lieber mit ner richtigen Wumme... Gibt ja dieselbe Strafe bei ner höheren Chance zu entkommen (durch erschiessen von im Wege stehenden Personen)...

Analog wurde nach der verschärfung des Waffengesetzes in den 70ern das Schleyer Attentat dann auch nicht mit einer frisch verbotenen Kleinkaliberpistole ausgeführt, sondern mit ner panzerfaust...

Nur mal so als anmerkung:
Die Staaten der USA mit den schärfsten Waffengesetzen haben die höchste Gewaltriminalitätsrate, während in Staaten, wo fast jeder ne Waffe trägt äusserst geringe Gewaltkriminalitätsraten haben
Als GB sein ehemals recht liberales Waffengesetz vor einigen Jahren stark verschärfte, stieg die Kriminalitätsrate schlagartig rapide an. Tendenz weiterhin steigend.
Das Deutsche Waffengesetz wurde ursprünglich von den Nazis erlassen, um Juden, Kommunisten und weitere unliebsame Personenkreise ihrer Verteidigungsfähigkeit zu berauben. (Nazis mögen Arschlöcher sein, dumm waren sie aber nicht.)

Wie weit wäre der Erfurter Amokläufer wohl gekommen, wenn jeder eine Waffe tragen würde? Hätte der dann die Eingangstür noch durchschritten, oder wäre er schon vorher ausgeschaltet worden? 

Wir sollten doch vielleicht einfach mal die Opfer fragen, ob sie in der Situation nicht gerne eine Verteidigungsmöglichkeit gehabt hätten, statt nur zu fragen, ob der denn überhaupt so eine Waffe hätte mitführen dürfen und nach verschärfungen des Waffenrechts zu schreien. (durfte er nämlich auch so nicht, war ihm aber egal) 

Oder fragen wir doch die Flugzeugpassagiere, die mit im WTC einschlugen, ob sie nicht gerne auch ein Messer gehabt hätten und so vielleicht noch leben könnten...

Sorry für meine harten Ansichten, aber imo ist es ausgemacht dämlich eine selbstentwaffnung zu unterstützen.
Ein Volk, dass sich selbst entwaffnet, drängt sich doch förmlich in die Opferrolle, indem es sich Agressoren, welcher art auch immer, hilflos ausliefert.

Na egal, hauptsache erstmal wird irgendwas verboten. Auf dass wir alle unsere teuren Messer nicht mehr mitnehmen und eventuell demnächst sogar abgebendürfen (Wie filetiert ihr eigentlich mit einem im Kasten verschlossenen Messer Fische???) Und dafür statt mit einem Messer beim nächsten überfall eben mit einer Büroschere oder nem Schraubenzieher erstochen werden. (wenns denn überhaupt zu ner änderung des Mordwerkzeugs kommt. s.o.)  

(btw. also imo ist jemand, der versucht mit ner Softair nen definitiv mit einer scharfen Waffe bewaffneten Polizisten zu bedrohen einfach nur Hirnamputiert. Der gehört nicht betrauert, sondern für den Darwinaward vorgeschlagen. Der Polizist sollte da keine Gewissensbisse kriegen, sondern einen Orden fürs anheben der Durchschnittsintelligenz. 
Hmmm, gabs diesen Fall schon? Wenn nicht, hats vermutlich einen Grund: Nichtmal ne scheibe Toastbrot wär dafür dumm genug. ) 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> ...Werd aus Deinem Posting nicht wirklich schlau...


 
Ehrliche "normale" Menschen werden durch immer neue und schärfere Gestze immer mehr eingeschränkt.

Leute die das mit den Gesetzen nicht so genau nehmen, stört das aber nicht.

..und von denen geht jedoch die grösste Gefahr aus.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Hmmm, versteh ich das richtig:
> 
> also jemand, der sich überlegt hat, ne Tankstelle, Person oder sonstwas zu überfallen, jemanden zu Nötigen, zu Töten oder ne gefährliche Körperverletzung zu begehen...
> ... stellt vorher überlegungen an, welche Waffen er/sie dafür besser nicht benutzen sollte, weil die ne Bewährungsstrafe vereiteln würde...
> ...


 
Das unterschreibe ich Dir sofort#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> ...nun, wenn Du die richtigen Kreise kennst, hast Du allemal Recht! Meinst Du denn durch die Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes wird das jetzt noch schlimmer - oder besser??
> Werd aus Deinem Posting nicht wirklich schlau...
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Es wird einfacher, weil eine künstliche verknappung des Angebots zum Nachfrageüberschuss führt. Die Preise steigen also. (VWL 1. Semester...)

Wer eine Waffe zu verkaufen hat, wird das nach der Verknappung umso lieber tun.
Wär schon verwunderlich, wenn sich die Waffenschmuggler das nicht zu Herzen nehmen würden. Und die schmuggeln dann bestimmt keine Messer von über 12cm Klingenlänge, Softairs oder Gaspistolen, sondern die weitaus interessanteren Sachen.

Just Monsters
Holger


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> btw. also imo ist jemand, der versucht mit ner Softair nen definitiv mit einer scharfen Waffe bewaffneten Polizisten zu bedrohen einfach nur Hirnamputiert. Der gehört nicht betrauert, sondern für den Darwinaward vorgeschlagen. Der Polizist sollte da keine Gewissensbisse kriegen, sondern einen Orden fürs anheben der Durchschnittsintelligenz.
> Hmmm, gabs diesen Fall schon? Wenn nicht, hats vermutlich einen Grund: Nichtmal ne scheibe Toastbrot wär dafür dumm genug. )
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 

Ja gab es und ging auch durch die Medien,das ist auch wohl  einer der Gründe warum es härter werden soll!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Es wird einfacher, weil eine künstliche verknappung des Angebots zum Nachfrageüberschuss führt. Die Preise steigen also. (VWL 1. Semester...)
> 
> Wer eine Waffe zu verkaufen hat, wird das nach der Verknappung umso lieber tun.
> Wär schon verwunderlich, wenn sich die Waffenschmuggler das nicht zu Herzen nehmen würden. Und die schmuggeln dann bestimmt keine Messer von über 12cm Klingenlänge, Softairs oder Gaspistolen, sondern die weitaus interessanteren Sachen.
> ...


 
Tja so ist das Leben nun mal, 

manche Leute denken einfach weiter als ich es selbst vermag... Danke für die außerordendlich interessante Aufklärung!

Klink mich jetzt aus
Stefan


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

So, jetzt nochmal für alle zum Nachlesen und Mitschreiben aus dem §5 der Boardregeln:
*(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.*

Das heißt: Sofern Ihr Euch, was Angeln etc. betrifft, durch diesen Gesetzentwurf eingeschränkt oder ungerecht behandelt fühlt, äußert dies ruhig und diskutiert auch darüber. Aber wenn Ihr Interesse an dieser Diskussion habt, dann lasst alle anderen Querbezüge, insbesondere die, in denen es um ganz klar politische Themen geht, außen vor.
Das erspart uns das Schließen dieses Threads und dem einen oder anderen von Euch die (hier an manchen Stellen fast schon fällige) Verwarnung!!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Honeyball schrieb:


> So, jetzt nochmal für alle zum Nachlesen und Mitschreiben aus dem §5 der Boardregeln:
> *(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.*
> 
> Das heißt: Sofern Ihr Euch, was Angeln etc. betrifft, durch diesen Gesetzentwurf eingeschränkt oder ungerecht behandelt fühlt, äußert dies ruhig und diskutiert auch darüber. Aber wenn Ihr Interesse an dieser Diskussion habt, dann lasst alle anderen Querbezüge, insbesondere die, in denen es um ganz klar politische Themen geht, außen vor.
> Das erspart uns das Schließen dieses Threads und dem einen oder anderen von Euch die (hier an manchen Stellen fast schon fällige) Verwarnung!!!


 
Hi Honeyball,

ich denke mal, hiermit hast Du diese "Diskussion" beendet#h, find ich in diesem Fall sehr gut - Es gibt keinen Grund über Deine
Beweggründe (und die des Boards) zu streiten.

War alles ein wenig komisch hier
Stefan


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Du hast recht, wir können diese Diskussion beenden.

Auch nach der Neuauflage des Gesetzes wird es zahlreiche Ausnahmegenehmigungen geben.
Außerdem wird die Zweckgebundenheit nach wie vor im Gesetzestext verankert sein, also ein Jäger zu Jagdzwecken, ein Angler zum waidgerechten Töten eines Fisches, ein Koch zum Gemüseputzen,... wird nach wie vor ein Messer benutzen dürfen und auf dem Weg z.B. von zuhause oder dem normalen Arbeitsplatz  zum Wald/Fluß/Grillplatz auch in geeigneter Weise transportieren dürfen, auch wenn dies eine Klinge größer 10cm hat.
Was man (natürlich) nicht darf, ist z.B. das Messer zücken, vor sich ausstrecken und damit U-Bahn fahren. 
Entscheidend ist also, ob man ein Messer zu Angriffs- oder Verteidigungszwecken griffbereit mit sich führt, oder ob dieses gut verpackt im Angelrucksack liegt.
Und selbst, wenn direkt hinter der Angelstelle ein viel besuchter Wanderweg herführt, stellt es für einen Angler keinen Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz dar, wenn das Messer griffbereit "am Mann" getragen wird.
(Informationsquelle: Kreispolizeibehörde, Sachgebiet Waffenrecht)

Also: 
- Neues Gesetz ist in Planung
- Angler/Jäger sind in der Ausübung ihrer Hobbies nicht davon betroffen
--> kein Diskussionsbedarf


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Warum denn die Diskussion komplett dicht machen? Reicht verschieben ins "Anglerlatein" nicht aus? Finde es nicht allzu prickelnd eine laufende Diskussion einfach abzuwürgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Ich finde es nicht allzu prickelnd, wenn in solchen Diskussionen immer wieder festzustellen ist, dass sich manche nicht an Regeln halten können oder wollen.
Erfahrungsgemäß nützt da verschieben nicht viel.


----------



## hotte50 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und selbst, wenn direkt hinter der Angelstelle ein viel besuchter Wanderweg herführt, stellt es für einen Angler keinen Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz dar, wenn das Messer griffbereit "am Mann" getragen wird.
> (Informationsquelle: Kreispolizeibehörde, Sachgebiet Waffenrecht)



Na bitte, da soll einer mal behaupten, wir Angler wären keine [SIZE=-1]*"priviligierte Spezies"  *[/SIZE]


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Mahlzeit, 

habe eben in den Nachrichten gehört, das Angler Ihre "Fischmesser" mit feststehender Klinge über 12cm Länge weiterhin, trotz den neuen Waffengesetztes welches heute verabschiedet worden ist, weiter benutzen und mitführen dürfen.

#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

ich glaube meine frage, die ich gestern gestellt habe, ist leider undergegangen.
bin ich als 15-jähriger befugt dieses messer in meiner hosentasche in der öffentlichkeit dabeizuhaben, oder verstoße ich, wenn ich das tue gehen das waffengesetz?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

@50-BMG,Ich würde sagen,wenn du auf dem Weg zum Wasser bist,oder beim Angeln,wird sicherlich niemand dagegen Einwände haben,zumindest wenn du es in der Angelkiste oder Rucksack führst.An öffentlichen Orten wie Fußgängerzone,Kirmes,oder gar Schule würde ich meinen,ist das unzulässig.Aber wie gesagt,dies ist meine Interpretation der Gesetzgebung,vielleicht können andere dazu etwas genaueres sagen?

Taxidermist


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

So sehe ich das auch...

Erfüllt alle Kriterien eines Verbotes:

Flach, dadurch diskret zu tragen...
Einhandbedienung, sprich eine Stufe vor Butterflymesser...

Davon abgesehen, hat NIEMAND in der Schule ein messer mitzuführen...
zu meiner Zeit hätte es da mächtig Ärger gegeben, schon zuhause wohlgemerkt!
Stand ein Wandertag an, sah die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus.
So lief das damals.


Achja, die eigentliche Frage...

Beim Angeln solltest Du damit keine probleme bekommen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich Dir sofort#6



Da schließe ich mich auch an! #6

Very |good: @Geraetefetischist


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

@Steffen,nicht nur zu deiner Zeit hat das Mitnehmen von Messern in die Schule,zu recht richtig Ärger gegeben.Heute gibt das mindestens eine Meldung ans Jugendamt und das Messer wird sowieso eingezogen,ein Schulverweis kann dazu noch dabei rausspringen!Und ob es zuhause dann noch was hinter die Ohren gibt,liegt wohl im Ermessen der Eltern.

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> habe eben in den Nachrichten gehört, das Angler Ihre "Fischmesser" mit feststehender Klinge über 12cm Länge weiterhin, trotz den neuen Waffengesetztes welches heute verabschiedet worden ist, weiter benutzen und mitführen dürfen.


Das wäre wenigstens eine gute Differenzierung!

Wenn man nicht innerhalb von einem Stich oder Schnitt einen Fisch sauber töten kann, handelt man quälerisch und unwaidmännisch. Nicht umsonst sind z.B. bei der Schlachtung größerer Tiere wie Schafe, Ziegen usw. aufwärts eine Schlachtungsbefähigung und ein Bolzenschußgerät notwendig. *Tock* und getötet, geht ganz easy. Alles andere ist gelinde gesagt eine Sauerei. 

Und deswegen lehne ich anglerische "Kleinmesser" bzw. die Beschränkung darauf ab, jedenfalls wenn man auf Großfische losgeht, die auch mal eben mehr als 15cm Nackenbreite haben. Für die Portionsteichforelle und das Durchschnittrotauge mag ein Kurzmesser ja reichen.


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Na also - können wir uns doch entspannt zurücklehnen 

Schade nur, dass solche Diskussionen immer ausarten müssen. Ich hab auch nichts gegen das neue Gesetz. Gute Gründe sind hier ja genannt worden.Brauchen wir nicht zu wiederholen.


Kurze Sache noch zur Richtigstellung.Ist hoffentlich nicht off topic und soll zu keiner weiteren Diskussion führen 

Das dt. Waffengesetzt wurde nicht von den Nazis erlassen, das gab es schon fast 100 Jahre vorher. Die Burschen hatten auch kein Interesse die Gesetze zu verschärfen - im Gegenteil, wie wir leider wissen.

Wer da noch etwas weiterlesen möchte > http://www1.polizei-nrw.de/moenchengladbach/Waffenrecht/article/Historie_des_Waffenrechts.html


friedliche Grüße,

Georg


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe eben in den Nachrichten gehört, das Angler Ihre "Fischmesser" mit feststehender Klinge über 12cm Länge weiterhin, trotz den neuen Waffengesetztes welches heute verabschiedet worden ist, weiter benutzen und mitführen dürfen.
> 
> #h




Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das ganze Gesetz umgekrempelt wird, sondern nur einige Bereiche ausgeweitet.
Auch vorher fielen die meisten Messer nicht unters Waffengesetz, weil sie durch ihre Form etc. nicht als Waffe sondern als "Werkzeug" eingestuft waren.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Steffen,nicht nur zu deiner Zeit hat das Mitnehmen von Messern in die Schule,zu recht richtig Ärger gegeben.Heute gibt das mindestens eine Meldung ans Jugendamt und das Messer wird sowieso eingezogen,ein Schulverweis kann dazu noch dabei rausspringen!Und ob es zuhause dann noch was hinter die Ohren gibt,liegt wohl im Ermessen der Eltern.
> 
> Taxidermist



Weißt Du was schlimm ist?
Zu meiner Zeit gabs KEINE Meldung ans Jugendamt, da haben die Eltern dafür gesorgt, daß es nicht ausartete...
Schade, daß das heute viele anscheind nicht mehr schaffen.

Jugendamt war damals was für ganz harte Fälle...

Klar haben wir damals auch mal ein messer in die Schule mitgenommen, nur einmal wohlgemerkt , aber nur zum angeben und nicht zur "Verteidigung"

Die Gesellschaft ist heutzutage härter geworden, unbarmherziger...

Aber vielleicht liegts ja auch an mir, meiner Erziehung, daß ich da heute manchmal ein echtes Problem habe das zu verstehen...


----------



## hecq (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Steffen,nicht nur zu deiner Zeit hat das Mitnehmen von Messern in die Schule,zu recht richtig Ärger gegeben.Heute gibt das mindestens eine Meldung ans Jugendamt und das Messer wird sowieso eingezogen,ein Schulverweis kann dazu noch dabei rausspringen!Und ob es zuhause dann noch was hinter die Ohren gibt,liegt wohl im Ermessen der Eltern.
> 
> Taxidermist


 

Also eine Meldung ans Jugendamt wird sicherlich nicht gemacht. das kommt bei "Bekannten" vielleicht erst in Betracht. Wird man mit sowas in der Schule gesehen und ist auch vorher noch nicht aufgefallen bekommt man höchstens eine Klassenkonferenz und ne kleine Strafe bzw ne Auflage. 

Hält jemanden aber so ein ding an den Hals ist ruch zuck die Polizei da.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Weißt Du was schlimm ist?
> Zu meiner Zeit gabs KEINE Meldung ans Jugendamt, da haben die Eltern dafür gesorgt, daß es nicht ausartete...
> Schade, daß das heute viele anscheind nicht mehr schaffen.


Genau, und die Eltern haben sich eben verändert, im Guten wie im Schlechten. heute regiert vielfach "Verwahrlosung" aller Spielarten, hauptsächlich weil Eltern keine genügende Zeit mehr für ihre Kinder haben - Job, Pendeln, Streß, Überforderung, Konsumwahn, ....
Und das wirkt sich eben exakt auf die Kinder aus.

Aber nach dem Elternhaus kommt die Schule selber: Immer höhere Sozialkontraste und unterschiedlichste Gruppen. Und Schulzwang. Ich kann meine Tochter nur begrenzt vor einigen Idiotismen in der Schule schützen. Da bin ich dauernd beim Schuldezernenten, der Schuldirektor ist in Dauerstreß wegen der vielen "Auffälligkeiten", wohlgemerkt Grundschule, 1-3 Klasse. Und es regieren Unterforderungen und Überforderungen den Schulunterricht, beides wirkt sich extrem problematisch aus. 

Mein größtes Problem ist: Wie kann ich ehrlich ernsthaft (m)ein Kind motivieren in eine Schule zu gehen, die richtig Schai.sse läuft? |kopfkrat

Jetzt hat sie mit Judo lernen die ersten Abwehrerfolge gegen "Rüpels" geschafft, man läßt sie als Mädchen und durchsetzungsfähig in Ruhe. Die Berichte aus dem Unterricht sind aber das "perfekte Grauen im Kinderzimmer" (bzw. Klassenzimmer). Die Lehrer tun mir dabei auch leid. Ausbaden was zuhause verbockt wurde, eine Gruppenmischung auf die sie nicht vorbereitet sind.
Eine TV-Aufbewahrungsgeneration wächst heran. Einige hyperintelligent, andere voll verblödet. Was ergibt das für neue Probleme und Konfrontationen? In letzter Instanz regiert eiskaltes Management, Plattmachen. 

Und was damit alles ausgebrütet wird, sehen wir täglich. Aber nicht nur hier, man braucht nur umblättern, Jugendkravalle in DK, in F/Paris usw. usw.

Und dazu mal was positives: "Fischers Fritz braucht nicht nur keine Drogen", sondern kommt auch mal heraus, erlebt ursprüngliche Werte und bekommt jenseits von Städte+Schulmolochen noch eine Ahnung, das Leben und Natur auch schön sein kann.
Man kann es auch dratisch sagen: *Leben hat keinen Wert ohne Naturerleben!*

In dem Weitertragen dieser (vergessenen) Nachricht sind wir alle gefordert! :m


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Weißt Du was schlimm ist?
> Zu meiner Zeit gabs KEINE Meldung ans Jugendamt, da haben die Eltern dafür gesorgt, daß es nicht ausartete...
> Schade, daß das heute viele anscheind nicht mehr schaffen.




Jepp #6

Ich weiß noch wie spannend es war, den Kumpels in der Schule das "Löwenmesser" ( keine Schleichwerbung - die Firma gibt's ,denke ich, gar nicht mehr ) zu zeigen.
Auf die Idee, damit etwas kaputtzumachen, geschweige denn, jemanden zu bedrohen wär keiner gekommen.

Und wer von den Jungs mit acht Jahren noch kein Taschenmesser hatte |uhoh: Ging gar nicht :q


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

@Steffen,ich glaube das genau diese Verrohung der Gesellschaft,genau zu solchen neuen Gesetzen führt.Ich bin da auch eher Old Scool,in meiner Jugend,gab es noch so etwas
wie einen Ehrenkodex,es galt eher als Schwäche oder Feigheit,wenn man ein Messer 
zückte.Die Zeiten haben sich eben geändert und so manche Auswüchse sind von mir
auch nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar.Glücklicherweise sind wir von dieser neuen Gesetzgebung als Angler,nicht unmittelbar betroffen,mir langt mein 10cm Opinel um
jeden Waller bis 50kg mittels Kiemenschnitt ins Jenseits zu befördern.Filetiert wird sowieso zu Hause!

Taxidermist


----------



## GiantKiller (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Ist eine Schreckschusspistole denn eine ''Anscheinswaffe''?


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> ich glaube meine frage, die ich gestern gestellt habe, ist leider undergegangen.
> bin ich als 15-jähriger befugt dieses messer in meiner hosentasche in der öffentlichkeit dabeizuhaben, oder verstoße ich, wenn ich das tue gehen das waffengesetz?



Hättest Du die Beiträge alle gelesen wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass die Diskussion um heiße Luft ging. In der Bundestagsdrucksache wird klargestellt, dass die Vorstellungen des Berliner Innensenators und der Grünen, feststehende Messer über 12 cm Klingenlänge und Einhandmesser mit über 8 cm Klingenlänge als verbotene Gegenstände im Sinne des Waffengesetzes zu erklären, nicht in die Änderung aufgenommen wurden, dann hättest Du Dir die Frage ersparen können.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Ist eine Schreckschusspistole denn eine ''Anscheinswaffe''?



Nein, das ist eine Schreckschusspistole. Die darfst Du unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen (Kleiner Waffenschein) führen.


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

hi
Also ich kann hier nicht so schreiben wie ich will,aber habe jetzt zum 3mal im Radio das gehört worüber wir hier reden.Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist diese Ausnahmerregel erst mal vorrübergehend.Kann mich jetzt nicht so äussern aber wem es interressiert hört oder guckt mal Nachrichten da kommt es dauernd.
lg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Hättest Du die Beiträge alle gelesen wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass die Diskussion um heiße Luft ging. In der Bundestagsdrucksache wird klargestellt, dass die Vorstellungen des Berliner Innensenators und der Grünen, feststehende Messer über 12 cm Klingenlänge und Einhandmesser mit über 8 cm Klingenlänge als verbotene Gegenstände im Sinne des Waffengesetzes zu erklären, nicht in die Änderung aufgenommen wurden, dann hättest Du Dir die Frage ersparen können.



ist ja ok. das heißt also, dass ich mit dem messer zum beispiel spazieren gehen darf, einkaufen gehen usw. wenn ich sagen wir mal in eine polizeikontrolle kommen würde, würde mir nix passieren?
außer halt, wenn es ausdrücklich verboten ist, messer zu führen wie in schulen usw.
macht das auch nix, das ich 15 bin? oder würde ich probleme bekommen, wenn ich das messer in der öffentlichkeit führe?
ich weis, dass ich viel frage...aber wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm...


----------



## steve 09 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

hallo @
An 50-BMG : dann klaue doch mal ein Keks dann ist das ein      bewaffneter Überfall na TOLL oder ?

Aber die Waffen sind so echt und als Polizist würde ich gleich schissen  
 ICH ODER ER #c


----------



## xonnel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Fakt ist auf alle Fälle, dass das Gesetz heute den Bundestag passiert hat.

http://www.tagesthemen.de/inland/waffenrecht8.html


----------



## henningcl (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Puhhhh

Ich hatte schon angst, gott sei dank sind meine pershings zu schwer um sie immer mit zu schleppen.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

"Ausnahmen gelten etwa für Messer von Tauchern oder Bergsteigern sowie für Hirschfänger, die häufig als Teil von Trachten getragen werden."

Und Angler? Hirschfänger + Fischstecher? Wo kann man das eigentlich mal genau nachlesen?


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal an den Bundestag schreiben, also im Namen aller Angler und nachfragen wie es denn um unsere Messer am Gewässer bestellt ist...dann wüßten wir auf jeden Fall bescheid.

Ansonsten einfach frei nach der Devise...: "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!"


----------



## Piere (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Da werden sicher noch Aufnahmeregeln definiert.
Du wirst sicher mit deinem Messer im Angelkasten ans Wasser dürfen.
Sicher wird es nicht erlaubt sein, damit ins Kino o.ä. zu gehen.


----------



## Schuschek (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Hab bei mir gerade nachgemessen und es sind 11cm. Seit über 10 Jahren bin ich damit zufrieden. Ich kann das Neue Waffengesetz nur begrüßen.


----------



## feedex (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Es ist ja nun offenbar, das es Ausnahmeregelungen für Sport, Brauchtum und "bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch" geben soll.

Damit dürfte das Hantieren mit dem Filetiermesser am Angelplatz oder auch der Gebrauch einer Machete, Schweizer Gertel, etc. beim jährlichen Arbeitseinsatz am Wasser zulässig sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Hab bei mir gerade nachgemessen und es sind 11cm. Seit über 10 Jahren bin ich damit zufrieden. Ich kann das Neue Waffengesetz nur begrüßen.



Wenn Du mit den 11cm zufrieden bist ist doch alles gut. #6

Was sagt Deine Frau zu dem Thema? |supergri

Ob das dann unters "Waffen"gesetz fälltß |uhoh:



Sorry, aber so eine geile Vorlage... :q


----------



## feedex (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Stimmt..wie soll man bei so einer Vorlage widerstehen können?
:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Keine Ahnung, ich habs ja nicht geschafft...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



steve 09 schrieb:


> hallo @
> An 50-BMG : dann klaue doch mal ein Keks dann ist das ein      bewaffneter Überfall na TOLL oder ?[...]



ich hoffe, dass das keine anstiftung zum klauen ist.sowas mache ich nämlich nicht.

und wie siehts denn mit so kleinen schweizer messern aus? klingenlänge maximal 9cm und man braucht auf jeden fall beide hände um es zu öffnen. oder ist das auch nicht erlaubt?



aber mal im ernst. wenn jemand einen mit nem messer ne straftat begehen will, tuts zu not auch ein schraubenzieher. und die sind ja noch nicht verboten. oder en stock der rum liegt, oder en stein. oder was weis ich...


----------



## versuchsangler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

@50-BMG

Wozu brauchst du den ein Messer wen du nicht auf dem Weg zum angeln bist.
Dein Schweizer wird sicher niemanden stören aber bist du in einer Situation wo du ständig ein Messer mit dir führen musst;+
Habe das Gefühl das du ein Messer als Statussymbol siehst aber gleichzeitig Angst hast gesetzwidrig zu handeln.
Oder wozu ist dieses Nachgefrage nötig,steht doch alles im Gesetz und sogar hier im Thread.#c


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Hab bei mir gerade nachgemessen und es sind 11cm. Seit über 10 Jahren bin ich damit zufrieden. Ich kann das Neue Waffengesetz nur begrüßen.



Nun, dieser Vorlage kann keiner Widerstehen, schon gar nicht der Boardferkelfahnder :vik::vik::vik:




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





Die Februarwahl fängt an, interessante Konturen anzunehmen....|rolleyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> @50-BMG
> 
> Wozu brauchst du den ein Messer wen du nicht auf dem Weg zum angeln bist.
> Dein Schweizer wird sicher niemanden stören aber bist du in einer Situation wo du ständig ein Messer mit dir führen musst;+
> ...



ich sehe das messer auf keinen fall als statussymbol an. mit ist es sogar lieber, wenn´s nicht jeder weis. wie gesagt, ich bin 15 und bin oft draußen, im nahe gelegenen wald oder so. ich bastle auch viel mit meinem kumpels zusammen. wir machen halt so sachen wie und pfeil und bogen bastel stöcke schnitzen usw. wenn ich dann halt mal einkaufen gehen muss oder so, oder sonst wo hin gehe, ist oft halt das messer noch in meiner tasche. und desswegen wollte ich halt wissen, ob ich gegen das gesetz verstoße, wenn ich es in meiner tasche bei mir habe. außerdem kann man immer mal en messer brauchen, sogar beim essen, wenn die küchenmesser mal wieder nicht geschliffen sind.

aber manchmal laufe ich auch wenns dunkel ist mal durchs dorf oder wenn ich von nem termin in der nahegelegen statd komme. da laufen manchmal ziehmlich zwielichtige typen rum, die auch schon mal meinem kumpel doof angemacht haben. da fühlt man sich halt sicherer. aber befor ich ein messer einsetze, renne ich lieber weg. weil auf ne vorstrafe habe ich keinen bock. auch wenn notwer ist...besser nicht in solche situationen reinkommen als das was passiert.

wie gesagt, ich sehe es auf keinen fall als statusymbol an. ich fühle mich halt nur sicherer, wenn ich´s in meiner tasche habe. aber wenn ich mit dem gegen das gesetz verstoße, muss ich mir mal überlegen ob ich es nicht besser doch zu hause lasse.


----------



## schakal1182 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Wenn es ein Klappmesser ohne arretierbare Klinge ist handelt es sich um ein Taschenmesser. Und das wird vom Waffengesetz nicht als Waffe angesehen. Also dürftest du es (fast) überall mit hinnehmen.

Ich frage mich jedoch wie es sich mit einem Klappmesser mit arretierbarer Klinge verhält die dazu gedacht ist mit zwei Händen geöffnet zu werden (kein Knopf auf der Klinge) aber auch mit einer Hand bedient werden kann?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> [...]arretierbare Klinge[...]



ich kann mit dem wort arretierbar nicht so viel anfangen. wie ich deinem text entnehmen kann, heißt das, dass man die klinge mit einer hant öffnen und schließen kann? wie hier


ist das richtig?

und nicht arretierbar ist zum beispiel en schweizer taschenmesser, das man nur mit 2 händen öffnen kann??


----------



## feedex (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Also.....bei näherer Betrachtung ist dieses Messer Deiner Wahl - simpel gesagt - eine schlechte Wahl, .50-BMG.
(btw...wenn Dein Name Programm ist, solltest Du auf jeden Fall fit mit dem WaffG sein)


Das Teil ist erstens mit arretierbarer (feststellbarer) Klinge, zweitens mit einer Hand  zu öffnen.
Damit hättest Du bereits nach altem Waffenrecht beim öffentlichen Führen Ärger bekommen.

Dann wirkt das auf mich - was natürlich rein subjektiv ist - NICHT wie ein Gebrauchsmesser, mit dem man Pfeil und Bogen schnitzt.

Du hattest auch erwähnt, das Du an Selbstverteidigung denkst.
Über Sinn und Unsinn des Führens von Messern zur Selbstverteidigung brauchen wir gar nicht lang zu diskutieren. 
Die Frage, ob die Möglichkeit bestohlen oder verprügelt zu werden die rechtlichen und moralischen Folgen einer Tötung in Notwehr aufwiegt, kannst Du Dir sicher selbst beantworten. 

Wenn Du also ein Gebrauchsmesser bei Dir tragen willst, dann wähle es so aus, das es jeder Polizist als solches erkennt. Erspart Dir erstens Ärger und zweitens kommst Du nicht so schnell in Versuchung, es falsch anzuwenden.
Ergo...leg Dir ein Schweizer Messer oder Vergleichbares zu.


----------



## versuchsangler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> besser nicht in solche situationen reinkommen als das was passiert.
> 
> ich fühle mich halt nur sicherer, wenn ich´s in meiner tasche habe.



Das ist eine sehr trügerische Sicherheit die du da meinst.Wen dich einer mit nem Messer bedroht dann renn lieber(ist keine Feigheit sondern der Instinkt zu überleben)ziehst /klappts du selbst dein Messer auf stellst du dein Gegenüber vor die Wahl das auch einzusetzen.Auch wenn du dich nur verteidigen willst.
Ein Kollege hatte vor 15 Jahren auch immer ein Butterfly in der Tasche.Als er mal mit einem Messer bedroht wurde bat er mich ihm sein Messer zu bringen hab es in der ganzen Aufregung nicht gleich in seiner Jacke gefunden,als ichs hatte und rauskam war er weg und hatte das einzig richtige getan wegrennen
Ich will mir garnicht ausmalen was passiert wäre wen beide mit ihren Messern aufeinander losgegangen wären.
Desweitern durfte ich auch schon 2x den Lauf einer Schreckschusswaffe?  gründlichst inspizieren und war froh als sich die Penner wieder in ihr Auto schwangen und abfuhren
Beim 2x hab ich den Typen so vollgelabert bis er seine Waffe wieder einsteckte.War allerdings vorbereitet auf die Situation das der Nachbar Ärger machen könnte.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

@50BMG,Ich habe selbst schon mal ein Messer im Bauch gehabt,damals hat es sich um ein ca.20cm langes Küchenmesser gehandelt.Es war eine Auseinandersetzung in einem geschlossenen Raum und das Küchenmesser wurde plötzlich von meinem Kontrahenten zum Einsatz gebracht.Glücklicherweise konnte ich es mit meiner linken Hand abfangen,welches mir wahrscheinlich das Leben rettete und das Messer nicht sehr weit eindringen ließ.Resultat war eine 3 1/2 Stündige OP an meiner Hand.Ich war nach 3Tagen
wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus,mein Gegner bekam von mir trotz der Schnittwunde,
ein paar Tritte gegen den Kopf,welche ihm einen Jochbeinbruch und ein paar  abgebrochene Zähne einbrachten.Er war jedenfalls drei Wochen im Krankenhaus!
Ich möchte damit sagen,das dich ein Messer nur bedingt davor schützt,Schaden zu
erleiden und solche Situationen leicht eskalieren können,wobei sehr schnell größeres
Unheil daraus hervorgeht.
Wenn du dich unsicher fühlst,belege lieber Selbsverteidigungskurse,dass wird dich nicht
nur sicherer machen,sondern auch wirklich dazu befähigen dich zu wehren!
Und dazu ist es noch völlig legal.

Taxidermist


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



feedex schrieb:


> (btw...wenn Dein Name Programm ist, solltest Du auf jeden Fall fit mit dem WaffG sein)



bis en guter beobachter 
das erkennt nicht gerade jeder.
aber messer sind nicht gerade so mein gebiet. wollte mich eigenlich nur mal informieren wegen dem möglichen gesetzesverstoss beim tragen.


@die anderen: so dramatisch habe ich es gar nicht gemeint, wie ich es vielleicht ausgedrückt habe. und ich will eines klarstellen: bevor ich mich in eine auseinandersetzung verwickeln lasse, auch wenn ich ein messer dabei haben sollte, renne ich lieber weg.
ich glaube, dass wenn es darauf ankomme würde, ich nicht mal in der lage wäre, es zu benutzen. es gehört meiner ansicht nach schon sehr viel dazu, sich mit ner person in einem messerkampf auseinanderzusetzen und ggf. sein eigenes und das leben des anderen auf spiel zu setzen.

ach so ich habe en schweizer taschenmesser!!!dieses da habe ich

das das thema messerkampf so aufquillt war eigentlich gar nicht meine absicht. 
und von meiner natur aus, halte ich mich ehh gerne aus konflikten heraus und provoziere nicht noch mehr.
daher hoffe, ich dass ich nie in so eine situation komme und mein messer bleibt jetzt glaube ich auch in meiner schreibtischschublade...#c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> [...]Desweitern durfte ich auch schon 2x den Lauf einer Schreckschusswaffe?  gründlichst inspizieren und war froh als sich die Penner wieder in ihr Auto schwangen und abfuhren
> Beim 2x hab ich den Typen so vollgelabert bis er seine Waffe wieder einsteckte.War allerdings vorbereitet auf die Situation das der Nachbar Ärger machen könnte.



meine fresse, du hast aber auch schon was mitgemacht. da wollte ich ungern in deiner haut gesteckt haben.


----------



## Theoceanisbig (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Oh, Du meine Güte.



> =Gründler
> gehn wir mal davon aus du bist Polizist und wirst zu einem Einsatz gerufen,da steht ein ca.17Jähriger bengel mit ner Pistolle in der Hand 20meter von dir weg.Erkennst du um welche Waffe es sich handelt?? Nun zielt er auf dich!



Mal ehrlich, Gründler, davon gehen wir realistischer Weise mal eher nicht aus, oder? Wenn besagter Bengel tatsächlich eine richtige Softair-Pistole in der Hand hätte, dann wäre der um Längen dämlicher als der dümmste Beitrag im hiesigen Witze-Forum. Und das will was heißen. Ich habe in drei Jahren als Polizei-Reporter zweimal erlebt, dass ein Beamter auf einen Verdächtigen geschossen hat. Softair war da keine im Spiel. Der eine, der mit sich beim Automatenknacken mit einem Feuerzeug in Pistolen-Form ausgerüstet hatte und das Ding auch noch gezogen hat, der hat sich seine drei 9-mm-Hohlmantel-Körpertreffer redlich verdient. Und überlebt hat er's auch. Im Übrigen halte ich diese Konstellation für ungefähr so wahrscheinlich wie einen Lotto-Sechser. Wer über die Straße geht, gefährdet weitaus mehr fremde Menschen und sich selbst. Bin mal gespannt wann es verboten wird, die Fahrbahn zu überqueren.




> =Steffen
> Wären diese Replikas verboten bzw. deren Besitz ebenso unter Strafe gestellt wie der Besitz einer echten Knarre, würde es sich der ein oder andere Überfallgewillte wohl auch zweimal überlegen ob er es tut.



Meinst Du das wirklich, Steffen? Ich sage: Wer mit einer Waffe, egal ob scharf oder nicht, ob Messer oder Pistole, in der Tankstelle steht, der denkt nicht an die Folgen seiner Tat. Die Entscheidung fällt weit vorher und die Mittel zum unheiligen Zweck spielen eine weit untergeordnete Rolle. Abgesehen davon wird der größere Teil (meiner Erfahrung nach) an Raubüberfällen mit Schreckschusspistolen verübt. Die sind weiterhin legal erhältlich. Man darf sie nur nicht außerhalb des eigenen Grundstückes führen. Das ist dem Tankstellenräuber auf dem Weg zum Tatort aber herzlich wurscht. Behaupte ich einfach mal so.

Übrigens ist das Mittel der Abschreckung - wenn wir schon Amerika ins Spiel nehmen - ein fragwürdiges. In den Staaten, in denen die Todesstrafe angewendet wird, passieren jedenfalls nicht weniger schwere Straftaten als in jenen, wo es sie nicht gibt. Die Abschreckung in Form der Todesstrafe ist also wirkungslos. Nicht anders sieht es meiner Meinung nach beim Verbot von Waffennachbildungen und Messern > zwölf Zentimetern Klinge aus.




> =Gründler
> Alles was als verboten aufgeführt ist darf man nicht öffentlich zum Zwecke einer evtl.Straftat führen.



Hi Gründler, magst Du Dir das nochmal durchlesen? Gibt es im Umkehrschluss also Dinge, die nicht als verboten aufgeführt sind, trotzdem aber zum Zwecke einer möglichen Straftat geführt werden dürfen? Irgendwie mag mir das nicht logisch erscheinen.


Noch ein paar Worte zum Abschluss. 

1. Ich weiß, dass politische Themen im AB nicht erlaubt sind. Die Vergangenheit hat mir immer wieder gezeigt, dass der Begriff der "Poltiik" offenbar ein dehnbarer ist. Es sei an die Diskussion ums Tempolimit erinnert. Weitere Beispiele lassen sich finden. Da bin ich sicher. Ob die politische Diskussion in früheren Fällen auch immer so viel Zeit hatte sich zu entfalten, bis der erste Mod gemeckert hat? Ich denke doch. 2004 ist ein gewisser Hecht21 (oder war's 24) deswegen aus dem Team geflogen.

2. und wichtigstens: *ES IST WAHLKAMPF*. Seit wenigen Wochen schlagen Ausländer arme alte Opas in der Münchnener U-Bahn grundlos zusammen und die Jugendgewalt eskaliert allenthalben. Bis kurz vor der Hessen-Wahl waren Ausländer plötzlich und unvermittelt deutschenfeindlich und aggressiv. Die großen Parteien haben sich - oh Wunder - plötzlich nicht mehr lieb. Und jetzt kommt ein neuerlich verschärftes Waffengesetz. Wenn ich mir dabei jetzt was böses denke, bin ich dann ein Schuft

3. und eigentilch gar nicht wichtig @ Steffen: Bald darfst Du bei der "Boardferkel-Abstimmung" mitmachen. Da brauchst Du überhaupt keine Angst zu haben und auch gar nicht mehr überrascht zu sein, wenn Deine nicht besonders subtilen Aufmerksamkeitserreger angetüüütet werden. Vielleicht darfst Du Dir ja bald sogar eine eigene Ferkel-Signatur designen. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Theoceanisbig schrieb:


> Meinst Du das wirklich, Steffen? Ich sage: Wer mit einer Waffe, egal ob scharf oder nicht, ob Messer oder Pistole, in der Tankstelle steht, der denkt nicht an die Folgen seiner Tat. Die Entscheidung fällt weit vorher und die Mittel zum unheiligen Zweck spielen eine weit untergeordnete Rolle. Abgesehen davon wird der größere Teil (meiner Erfahrung nach) an Raubüberfällen mit Schreckschusspistolen verübt. Die sind weiterhin legal erhältlich. Man darf sie nur nicht außerhalb des eigenen Grundstückes führen. Das ist dem Tankstellenräuber auf dem Weg zum Tatort aber herzlich wurscht. Behaupte ich einfach mal so.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. und eigentilch gar nicht wichtig @ Steffen: Bald darfst Du bei der "Boardferkel-Abstimmung" mitmachen. Da brauchst Du überhaupt keine Angst zu haben und auch gar nicht mehr überrascht zu sein, wenn Deine nicht besonders subtilen Aufmerksamkeitserreger angetüüütet werden. Vielleicht darfst Du Dir ja bald sogar eine eigene Ferkel-Signatur designen. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.



1.
Ja, ich glaube das wirklich. Und?


Zum letzten Absatz Deinerseits:
Schade, daß Du mich so einschätzt auch wenn Du mich gar nicht kennst...


----------



## versuchsangler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> meine fresse, du hast aber auch schon was mitgemacht. da wollte ich ungern in deiner haut gesteckt haben.



Glaub es mir ich hätte auch gerne darauf verzichtet und in diesen Situationen hätte mir auch kein Messer geholfen.
Nochmal 
wenn du dich sicherer fühlst...
Vor  ca.12 J hat es eine Freundin von mir sogar ins Fernsehen geschafft.
Allerdings mit 3 Messerstichen im Rücken und knapp am Tod vorbei.Der Messerstecher durfte dann auch die selbe Zeit im Krankemhaus verbringen.Bei der Verhandlung wurde auf Notwehr plädiert und eigentlich war die einzige  Strafe der von unbekannten Leuten verursachte Krankenhausaufenthalt.


----------



## Theoceanisbig (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Hi Steffen,

ich habe überhautp kein klares Bild von Dir. Das liegt daran, dass ich Dich tatsächlich nicht kenne. Mir ist bloß aufgefallen, dass Du ein bisschen sehr oft auf deine zehn Zentimeter hingewiesen hast. Kann Zufall gewesen sein, dann entschuldige ich mich für die Unterstellung. Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du sicher auch damit leben.



> Steffen Ja, ich glaube das wirklich. Und?


Nix, und. Du hast Deine Meinung gesagt. Ich habe mit einem Argment auf Dich reagiert. Du belässt es im Gegenzug bei einer Feststellung. Nämlich, dass Dich mein Argument nicht interessiert. Also: Du bleibst bei Deiner Meinung, ich bei meiner und: nix und. 

Grüße


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Theoceanisbig schrieb:


> Oh, Du meine Güte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hi
Gut verbotene Dinge darf man überhaupt nicht führen und besitzen besser formuliert!Zum Fall Softair vs Polizei Genau das verbreiten die Medien doch!
Hinzu kommt es war ein beispiel!


----------



## Theoceanisbig (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Gut verbotene Dinge darf man überhaupt nicht führen und besitzen besser formuliert!Zum Fall Softair vs Polizei Genau das verbreiten die Medien doch!
> Hinzu kommt es war ein beispiel!



Hi,

sorry erstmal für die Spitzfindigkeit. Mich hat der Thread in weiten Teilen ziemlich geärgert und ich habe mich hinreißen lassen. Das wäre nicht nötig gewesen.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Wer oder was sind "die Medien" und was verbreiten sie? Was in der Zeitung steht, muss noch lange nicht stimmen. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher. Abgesehen davon weiß ich von einem einzigen Fall, in dem ein Beamter einem Jugendlichen die Softair abgenommen hat. Der Bursche war mit seiner Kanone im Gebüsch getarnt und hat auf Bäume geschossen. Irgendein Passant hat ihn gesehen und die Polizei gerufen. Der Zivi-Beamte ist von hinten herangeschlichen und hat ihm die scharfe Pistole an den Hals gehalten und gesagt: "Gib's her." Daraufhin hat sich der verhinderte Sportschütze das Höschen gründlich vollgemacht. DAS stand übrigens NICHT in der Zeitung.

Mit nebulösen Sprüchen, wie "die Medien verbreiten sowas" kann man keine Verbote sinnvoll rechtfertigen. Ich habe Angst vor der Zeit, wenn es nichts auch nur halbwegs gefährliches zu kriminalisieren gibt. Was soll dann in den neun Monaten vor der jeweiligen Wahl werden?


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*



Theoceanisbig schrieb:


> Nix, und. Du hast Deine Meinung gesagt. Ich habe mit einem Argment auf Dich reagiert. Du belässt es im Gegenzug bei einer Feststellung. Nämlich, dass Dich mein Argument nicht interessiert. Also: Du bleibst bei Deiner Meinung, ich bei meiner und: nix und.



Richtg, ich bleibe bei meinem Argument, sollte es sich als falsch erweisen, habe ich hinterher kein Problem damit das zuzugeben #h

Liegt vielleicht an meiner pazifistischen Grundeinstellung...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neues Waffengesetz*

Ich denke es ist alles wesentliche zum opic gesagt. Die letzten Diskussionen haben jedenfalls mit dem Angeln gar nix mehr zu tun. Drum mach ich hier jetzt auch dicht.


----------

